# Feeder Plans.



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,
Taking a break for a little bit on reading up and all of that fun stuff on diseases and treatments and what not.
I finished up all of my other wood projects and am looking for another.

Looking through the plans on this site I see plans for a Miller Type Feeder......
http://www.beesource.com/plans/mfeeder.htm

What do you all think of this design? 
Will it work better for feeding packaged bees once they are placed into the hive? 

I have read to many bad things about the entrance style feeders that I don't want to go that route plus I am cheap(easy to please? YES I am) and want something I don't have to spend a whole lot on with shipping and all.

Anything else I should add to this feeder if I build it?

Thank you.


----------



## bobbb (Oct 16, 2000)

Have tried all. The best i found is take an old super put a bottom in it with a hole for bees. I use a tin foil tray for cooking turkeys. Cover surup with straw. No leaks and no bee deaths.Another benfit they get all the feed.


----------



## george dilley (Sep 5, 2005)

i just have extra lids with a hole cut in them to accept a mason jar that is filled with sugar water with several small holes punched in the lid and inverted into the top


----------



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.
Both Ideas seem real easy to do and the best part is no money needed.

Thanks again.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Miller-type feeders are OK if you're planning on feeding them a lot. If you just want to give them a gallon or 2, there are simpler ways. I've got several, 3 I bought from Mann Lake which aren't great but they work (too much space under them- the bees build bridge comb in them) and 1 I built, which works fine- respects bee space, no drownings. With 20-something hives however, it didn't take me long to figure out that hive top feeders were NOT the way to go. Too expensive, too much woodenware, too much work. If you've got a small number of hives, they're great. I'd rather spend my time and money building hive bodies or bottom boards than wooden feeders.

My favorite feeders lately are #10 coffee cans (plastic or tin OK, tin rusts after a while) with holes burned in the plastic lids, inverted on 2 sticks on the inner cover. Zero drowings, plus I've got lots of `em. I've also got 4 1 gallon chicken waterers to which I added a ring of 1/4" hardware cloth to give the bees something to hang on to. Also zero drownings. The bees LOVE these feeders!

George-


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

George, how do you burn the holes in the lid? I too drink lots of coffee so this resource is plentifull. I've found it tough to get the right size holes so the sugar water doesn't pour out so quick.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Hold a pin with a pair of pliers over a lit candle and drive it through the plastic lid. Pin size holes will not allow syrup to drip out, provided the lid fits snuggly.

[ October 23, 2005, 10:13 PM: Message edited by: guatebee ]


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I have some interesting photos of top board feeders that also ventilate the hive, plus provide ample space for scrapings.

I must admit I don´t know how to post pictures. Please help.


----------



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi George,
I only have two hives that I will be needing to feed as soon as they get here. 
I could buy two feeders no problem but find it more fun to build my own things.

I guess my main concern was what type of feeder is best to start out packaged bees on? The two books that I have been reading only mention the use of entrance style feeders(they are older books) so I was wondering if other types would suffice.

I think I have gotten some pretty good ideas though from this thread and others I have searched.

Hi Guatebee,
To post pictures you need to either link to them or use the image tag by typing







at the end.
If you click the UBB Code is enabled link next to the Quick reply window at the bottom of this page it will take you to a page the explains UBB codes a lot better then I can.
Hope this helps.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Todd- I use a paper clip heated in a propane torch. Don't get it too hot. I put the holes about 3/4" apart in all directions. A lotta holes..

Les, if you've got 2 hives, miller type feeders would be fine. Even with a lot of hives, having a couple of hive top feeders around is a good idea, and making them yourself is preferred. Make sure you fit the screen carefully to avoid drowned bees.. it's amazing how small a space they can squeeze through. If you have any doubts, test the feeder design with a cup of syrup and see if the bees can get past the screen.

George-


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

les evens states:
I guess my main concern was what type of feeder is best to start out packaged bees on? The two books that I have been reading only mention the use of entrance style feeders(they are older books) so I was wondering if other types would suffice.

tecumseh replies:
any feeder that minimizes the number of bees lost to drowning (in a 3# package you have about 10,000 to start with). I personally like entrace feeders for start up nucs which are relatively easy to make and you can monitor and refill without disturbing the girls.

my old abc/xyz suggest friction top pail (paint cans available as guart and gallon cans at your local paint/hardware store) utilized much like George Ferguson suggest above as being a cheap large and effective feeder.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

2 gallon plastic buckets from HD work well with 1/16" to 3/32" holes in the lid. I used to use paint cans until they all rusted out. I think the rapid feeder style may work better in early spring when temps are low (less chance of soaking the cluster), but the buckets work well.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Been open feeding for awhile and I made a flat tray, use pea gravel or saw-dust from my table saw works real good. Tried the feeder ring in a halved 55gal drum but lost to many, now with the saw-dust very few, then use the saw-dust around the plants for mulch. If I cut treated wood I disconnect the collector from my saw, and dispose of that seperatly.

[ October 24, 2005, 05:56 PM: Message edited by: SilverFox ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

The tin coffee cans are good short time.. they tend to rust, like any tin can, over time. The plastic coffee cans are better.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My favorite is the rapid feeder but it's expensive. http://www.beeworks.com/usacatalog/items/item130.htm

I actually use more mason jars over inner covers. I make a lot of my own inner covers out of 1/4" luan, with a 3/8" or 1/4" rim with mason jar sized holes, a little towards the back of the hive, with screen on the bottom so the jar goes in the hole and the screen keeps me from having to deal with the bees. I make these with a notch in the rim for the upper entrance and I suppose I could leave off the upper box and then I could see when the jars are empty. But usually I have them covered with a super and some kind of cover.

Walter T. Kelley's feeders accomplish the same thing but require an addition piece of equipment:

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=219

There are things I don't like about most feeders. Leaky buckets, bees drowning in frame feeders (aka division board feeders), Bees finding a way through a warped cover into a miller and drowning en masse, robbing started by Boardman feeders, feeding frenzies caused by open feeding... Feeding is one of the more difficult and yet simpler things about beekeeping. Doing it well, without setting off robbing and without drowning bees is the challenge. The bees will do almost anything to get the syrup, so getting them to feed isn't usually my problem.


----------



## honeylocust (May 11, 2004)

Another added touch for the miller type feeder is to use plexiglass for the bottom. It's enjoyable to watch the bees and it's fun to show people the inside of the hive, without them worrying about being stung.

And once in awhile I can even spot the queen.

[ October 24, 2005, 06:53 PM: Message edited by: honeylocust ]


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

One thing I forgot to mention is that my tray feeder is roughly 100' from my bee yard. Just to prevent robbing. The only reason I'm open feeding is that the bees are still flying even with a light rain and 4 of my hives are still light. Once they stop flying or the temps fall to around 40 I'll probably feed dry sugar to help control the moisture in the hives thru the winter.


----------



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,
I think I will build one of the Miller type feeders and see how it goes. I will definitely make sure to fit the screen nice and neat to avoid the drowning's.

I think I will also build a couple of the feeders that Michael posted to from Walter T. Kelly's seems like a rather simple build and the same design has been mentioned in this post already.

I appreciate all of the great advice on what style/type of feeders work best for you guys and I am sure over time I will most likely get around to trying them all.

Thank you to all that have replied it is most appreciated.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi Les et al, We are using Miller feeders built to the plans on this forum with some modifications. 1. The screen in the lots has to be closed against all the sides. Ours has also screen soldered into the ends and is stapled all around. 2. the special inner cover I made, is framed and flat on the bottom to keep the bees from climbing over. I also glued some scrap glass large enough to see into the reservoirs. Then I have 1" diameter holes in the corners that can be closed with screwed-on spoon shaped plywood cover that can be rotated out of the way for filling with a funnel. (I have a kind neighbor who will feed while we are away and all he has to move is the outer cover) 3. The interior of the reservoirs is painted with fiberglass resin. Works great but needs airing out when new. BTW I dovetail all corners of the boxes and the Miller feeders. Works for me, is fast and holds up very well. Take care and have fun.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Oops! the word "lots" should read "slots".
Sorry about that.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

This is my first attempt at posting pictures. Please be patient. I´ll get it right. 

(IMG)http://photobucket.com/albums/a389/guatebee/(/IMG)


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

OOps!! I followed instructions but the address posted did not come out a a hiperlink. What did I do wrong?

Here it goes again: (IMG)http://photobucket.com/albums/a389/guatebee/(/IMG)
Will tis turn into a hiperlink as soon as I hit the "add reply" button? There´s only one way to know: hit

[ October 25, 2005, 07:46 PM: Message edited by: guatebee ]


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I clicked on the link but photobucket welcome page does not take me to the album. Sorry, I´ll try to improve my posting. Any suggestions?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this link

http://photobucket.com/albums/a389/guatebee/ 

get's me to a login page
you misspelled albums in the second try









Dave

it looks to me like you have to have a filename on the end of the URL

[ October 25, 2005, 10:30 AM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## Brett (Aug 19, 2005)

I have seen one on Ebay that has a large reseviour and the entrance on the side like the Miller feeder. The screen is on an angle which goes into the syrup. See:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hive-top-feeder-NEW-Beekeeping-Free-Ship_W0QQitemZ7548225443QQcategoryZ66892QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I would think that this could be a drowning issue. I do like the ones with a floating platform for the bees to set on. Why aren't those more popular?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I would think that this could be a drowning issue. I do like the ones with a floating platform for the bees to set on. Why aren't those more popular? 

Less bee drown in the more limited access of the screen pluse the screen makes a great ladder.

Also, the screened area keeps the bees from flying at you when you fill, so you don't even need a veil.


----------



## Brett (Aug 19, 2005)

So the bees drink inverted?

Also, You could still put a screen over the top of the feeder for the floating platform style.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So the bees drink inverted?

What do you mean by inverted? They can pretty much suck up syrup from any angle.

>Also, You could still put a screen over the top of the feeder for the floating platform style. 

You could, but then you couldn't easily clean the feeder and the bees will drown in much larger numbers because there is no ladder to climb down to the syrup.

I've had them with floats and with the small screened in area where there is only a small access to the syrup and I much prefer the screened one for less drowned bees. Ease of filling is just another plus.


----------



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Alex,
Thanks for the input on the MIller Feeder.
I will keep your modifications in mind when I build one.

HI GuateBee,
When posting a picture type the IMG like this instead of the way you did it. The symbol buttons are next to the P on your keyboard.
Did I explain that ok enough to understand? If not sorry.
Here is the link to the UBB code on this site it will explain how to do it better then I can.
[url="http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ubb_code_page"]http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ubb_code_page[/url]
If you have pictures you want to share saved on your computer click this link to make a homepage link for the picture and then use that link to post on here with the correct code to enable it.
[url="http://www.imageshack.us/index.php"]http://www.imageshack.us/index.php[/url]

Thanks everyone


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you so much for the deatails Les. i feel a little like in pre school with this, but we 46´ers may need the simplest of expalnations. OK, here is a new try with some more photos:
http://photobucket.com/albums/a389/guatebee

[ October 29, 2005, 12:59 AM: Message edited by: guatebee ]


----------



## Les Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Guatebee,
Glad you got it figured out. Don't feel to bad it took me a while to get use to all of this stuff as well,I still cant figure out all of it though.
Great pictures.


----------

